# how to distribute traffic between two interfaces ethernet



## pauloperes (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello guys,

How to distribute traffic between two ethernet interfaces connected to the internet? Both ethernet interfaces are on the same network.

Regards,

Paulo


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2011)

lagg(4)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2011)

Handbook: 31.6 Link Aggregation and Failover


----------

